# QEMU Network Bridge setup for OpenRC (non-systemd)

## sevilla.larry

I'm trying to install QEMU/KVM on a PC using the following:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/QEMU

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/QEMU/Options#Networking

But I encountered:

*****

Create the bridge:

FILE /etc/systemd/network/vmbridge.netdev

[NetDev]

Name=vmbridge

Kind=bridge

Configure the bridge's address:

FILE /etc/systemd/network/10-vmbridge.network

[Match]

Name=vmbridge

[Network]

Description=Your awesome VM bridge

Address=10.0.42.1/24

*****

Is there an OpenRC (non-systemd) version of this?

----------

## Hu

Yes.  It was even documented on the linked page, until the documentation was incorrectly deleted by JJ in the edit Networking: migrate and improve network config options from main page.  Read Networking (oldid 744866).  Post back if you need more help.  If that is sufficient, ping JJ asking why he/she deleted this useful content.

----------

## sevilla.larry

After many trials and errors of:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/QEMU

but with critical additonal option in USE at /etc/portage/make.conf: virt-network

there is NO need for:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/QEMU/Options#Networking

nor

https://wiki.gentoo.org/index.php?title=QEMU/Options&oldid=744866#Networking

virt-network option in USE simplifies many things, no bridging setup (it's automatic).

I have documented a Virtualization Server Host GUI guide at

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8305406.html#8305406

thx...

----------

## axl

 *sevilla.larry wrote:*   

> After many trials and errors of:
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/QEMU
> 
> but with critical additonal option in USE at /etc/portage/make.conf: virt-network
> ...

 

I'm sorry, just curious, but what good is a VM if you can't access it?

----------

## sevilla.larry

In my case, I'm testing different OS under Qemu/KVM.  No need to access the VMs.

----------

## axl

 *sevilla.larry wrote:*   

> In my case, I'm testing different OS under Qemu/KVM.  No need to access the VMs.

 

ok. fine. but you should not post guides for others. when you are testing. and "after many trials and errors". you should know, your guide is severely flawed in many ways.

----------

## sevilla.larry

Can you post a better guide?

----------

## axl

about how to make a bridge connection in gentoo with openrc? yeah. i did post in that other thread. there are also tons of other guides. 

I'm sorry you missed it, but a guide about how to start a bridge connection in an openrc installation is not exactly news worthy.

----------

## axl

I discovered fire!!!

no you haven't. shut up.

----------

## Maitreya

 *axl wrote:*   

> I discovered fire!!!
> 
> no you haven't. shut up.

 

Dude, bad morning?

----------

## Hu

 *sevilla.larry wrote:*   

> Can you post a better guide?

 Please don't be discouraged by axl.

----------

## sevilla.larry

(I know this was a long time ago)

I'm installing another QEMU/KVM Virtualization Server

and I'm still looking for a guide on QEMU/KVM Network bridge, but did NOT find one.

This is based on the following guides:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Network_bridge

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/QEMU/Options#Networking

https://wiki.gentoo.org/index.php?title=QEMU/Options&oldid=744866#Networking

**********

KERNEL Enabling Ethernet Bridging

[*] Networking support  --->

   Networking options  --->

      <*> 802.1d Ethernet Bridging

**********

/etc/conf.d/net

# Bridge static config

config_eth0="null"

config_br0="192.168.1.xx netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255"

routes_br0="default via 192.168.1.1"

bridge_br0="eth0"

bridge_forward_delay_br0=0

brdige_hello_time_br0=1000

depend_br0() {

        need net.eth0

}

**********

cmd line:

 cd /etc/init.d

 ln -s net.lo net.br0

 rc-update add net.br0 default

**********

----------

